# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Belajar Breeding

## dattairadian

Sekitar 3 bulanan yang lalu saya coba memijahkan salah 1 shiro saya..

Saya pasangkan dengan 1 ekor shiro dan 1 ekor budo koromo..

Ini hasilnya:


Ini _side product_ nya:

Berharap maruten budo koromo kecil terkiri pada waktunya nanti bisa mematahkan dominasi jagoan2 koromo Sukabumi yang luar biasa, hehehe...  ::

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Turut berdukacita om datta... Jangan nyerah om, ditunggu tategoi2nya om datta...

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

ikan nya luarrrr biasa... keyennn

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Hari ini sy mendapatkan kehormatan bisa ketemu suhu dan aktifis Koi-s sejak berdirinya group dan forum ini di markas dan di kolam2nya yang antique tetapi menghasilkan ikan2 luar biasa. Baiknya lagi .................................dikasih kesempatan untuk menyimpan salah satu kebanggaan Suhu Datta, Shiro female nisai ex breeding 2011.
> 
> Saya sudah lihat memang kolam2nya cocok untuk Shiro, meskipun ternyata juga hasil Kohakunya cantik2 terutama shiroji-nya yg istimewa.


Kehormatan juga menerima tamu om epoe... Mudah-mudahan om epoe bisa puas dengan ikan-ikannya..

Ini perkembangan Shiro yang om epoe ambil:



26 September 2012


Kemarin sebelum dibungkus sempat diabadikan dengan bb:


51cm, female, bonus telor  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> Siap Om Datta,
> Kalo mau traditional ..............................modal parents, male-nya udah ada banyak. 
> Kalo mau agak ekstreem breeding ............seperti Om Rizal, bisa di pairkan dg yg aneh2.



jiaaah... itu bukan breed aku Om... teman ku yang breeding  :Doh: 

dan semua breed kan atas masukan dari Om Datta  :Hug:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

